# Do you get any "priority" in the green card lottery if you're in the US when applying



## abcdef (Feb 17, 2013)

*Do you get any "priority" in the green card lottery if you're in the US when applying*

Hi everyone!

I've been wanting for so long to live in the US, my family has applied for the green card lottery for 8 straight years now in my home country and we have never had the luck. 

I am going to US next year, to college and I will stay there for about 4+ years, the thing is that when I'll enter the US I'll be 18 years old. If I apply for the Green Card lottery while in the US, do I get any special "priority" or favor compared to the applicants in my home country?

Thanks, I'd appreciate any reply.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of.

You can of course check the average number of total applicants against successful applicants for your country/region per year and work out a rough, unscientific percentage chance that you will get picked.

At least it will give you something to do on a wet afternoon


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

abcdef said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been wanting for so long to live in the US, my family has applied for the green card lottery for 8 straight years now in my home country and we have never had the luck.
> 
> ...


there is no advantage in living already in the US
its unlikely you alone would meet the criteria


----------



## abcdef (Feb 17, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> there is no advantage in living already in the US
> its unlikely you alone would meet the criteria


Why so? As long as I am 18 and I meet the academic requirements I should be able to apply.

Also is this true, was this probably the last year of the green card lottery :O?
Plan To Scrap U.S. Green-Card Lottery Latest Front In Immigration Reform Battle

2012 Green Card Lottery may be the last


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They are talking about cancelling that lottery for many years now. But so far, they didn't cancell it.

If you get your master's degree in the US, a H1b can offer a temporary solution. This is a temporary work permit: USCIS - H-1B Fiscal Year (FY) 2014 Cap Season


----------

